# JTable Focus auf Zelle setzen



## Tux (22. Aug 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem JTable. In meinem Programm habe ich ein Textfeld und eine Tabelle. Wenn ich nun in meinem Textfeld enter drücke, will ich einer bestimmte Zelle in der ersten Reihen den Focus geben. Weiss jemand wie das funktioniert?

Hier mal ein Beispielcode wie ich mir das ungefähr gedacht habe:

```
tabelle.addKeyListener(new KeyListener(){
    public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e){
        if(e.getKeyCode == 10){
               // Hier Focus auf Zelle setzen
        }
    }
});
```

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß
Tux


----------



## Sky (22. Aug 2005)

Der Listener wäre wohl im Editor besser untergebracht...


----------



## Tux (22. Aug 2005)

Hi!

Das ist auch nur ein Beispiel Code. Mir ging es darum wie man grundsätzlich einer Zelle den Focus geben kann. Der Tabelle selbst ist kein Problem, aber ich will einer spezielle Zelle 

Gruß
Tux


----------



## Sky (22. Aug 2005)

editCellAt oder setSelectedRow/Column (je nachdem, was passieren soll)


----------

